# Coyote Pedestal



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Female Az Coyote, already shed out her winter coat so customer opted for a pedestal mount.











































To see other mounts or work in progress, check out our facebook page.....
https://www.facebook...age?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Excellent as always.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work WH, I'm sure you have another happy customer.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

nice work. looks good.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good work. I love it when people change things up a little bit and find new ways to do mounts.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good looking Mount Nice work------sb







*


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

NIce man looks great


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job, and she has some serious radar there!


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

How do you "clean" one to get it mounted? I'm a n00b.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

First pick a Taxidermist that you like his work. Then ask how he wants it! I would tell you to take it, immediately after shooting it, home and put it in the freezer, spread out. After it is good and cold fold him up and bag him. Freeze till you can take to the Taxi, or take it immediately to the Taxi. Do not skin or gut unless you have been taught how by a taxidermist (preferably by the one you are going to take it to be mounted)


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Ok so freeze him guts and all, where do I get a bag big enough to fit a coyote at haha? Very helpful though WildHeritage.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

drooby30 said:


> Ok so freeze him guts and all, where do I get a bag big enough to fit a coyote at haha? Very helpful though WildHeritage.


 Use lawn bags for leaves etc.. they are bigger and just triple or double etc.. till you feel they wont puncture through by claws etc...


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you curl him up (after he's cold, before he's frozen) it will make a smaller package. Tuck head and tail between the legs, and fold the legs up. Double or triple bag. Freezer burn is not your friend.


----------

